# Quelle RAM pour un Imac 27 pouce mi 2011 ?



## Arsouille (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai changer la RAM de mon Imac. Le soucis je ne sais pas quelle marque acheter. J'aimerai passer à 16 Go. 


Allant sur Grosbill j'ai vu la marque 


Corsair
http://www.grosbill.com/4-corsair_v...c10_-169135-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm


ou 


Kingston


http://www.grosbill.com/4-kingston_...8go_-173775-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm


Seul soucis peut etre les ref de vitesse ne sont pas les meme. Sur mon Imac de suis en 1333mhz. Cela pose t il un soucis ?


Que pouvez vous me conseiller?


Merci par avance


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,



Arsouille a dit:


> Que pouvez vous me conseiller?


1) Crucial.fr

2) http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sujet-unique-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-83867-70.html


----------



## Arsouille (22 Février 2013)

Merci bien 

Donc aucun intérêt de mettre de la marque ?

Merci aussi pour le lien de post mais pfff ça fait beaucoup a lire lol


----------



## Sly54 (23 Février 2013)

Arsouille a dit:


> Donc aucun intérêt de mettre de la marque ?


Crucial, c'est de la marque 




Arsouille a dit:


> Merci aussi pour le lien de post mais pfff ça fait beaucoup a lire lol


L'idée n'était pas de tout lire, mais surtout de te faire remarquer que c'était là bas qu'il aurait fallu poster 
Mais p'tet qu'un modo va déplacer ce fil et le mettre en place


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

ahhhh je ne connaissais pas lol

Oui oui je me doutai bien qu il ne fallait pas tout lire 

En tout cas merci bien 

Vais voir les finances merci bien


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

Étant très peu patient quand je veux quelque chose, je voulai savoir si le fait de mettre de la mémoire en 1600 MHz alors qu actuellement je suis en 13333 MHz cela va t il faire quelque chose ?  De plus faut il éviter une marque plus qu'une autre ?  Les références que j ai donne en haut sont de bonnes Ram ou faut il les éviter ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Février 2013)

Corsair : certains sont contents mais on a eu une courte série de fils en janvier liés à des problèmes de barrettes de marque Corsair.

Kingston, je crois que c'est bien, mais je n'en ai pas.

Crucial, j'en ai.

Après, pour la fréquence, perso je suis bête et discipliné : Apple dit du 1333 MHz, alors je prends cette fréquence. Sur Macbidouille il y avait un fil relatif à des modèles de portables qui acceptaient de la RAM à une fréquence plus élevée que celle conseillée par Apple pour gagner quelques % de performances globales. A toi de voir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

Ok un grand merci vais voir ça. 

Mais se sera Kingston ou crucial. 

J ai vu le fil pour mettre de la Ram avec une fréquence différente. 

Vais ça encore un grand merci


----------



## Jozofa (23 Février 2013)

Salut,

Perso j'ai de la Kingston, ,généralement très bonne marque depuis longtemps.

Pour la fréquence, il faudrait surtout voir si la carte mère de ton Imac sait gérer cette fréquence, si non cela ne sert à rien, de même si tu en ajoutes plutôt que de la remplacer, ce sera toujours la plus petite fréquence prise en considération.


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Perso j'ai de la Kingston, ,généralement très bonne marque depuis longtemps.
> 
> Pour la fréquence, il faudrait surtout voir si la carte mère de ton Imac sait gérer cette fréquence, si non cela ne sert à rien, de même si tu en ajoutes plutôt que de la remplacer, ce sera toujours la plus petite fréquence prise en considération.


Alors là je ne peux pas te dire 

Sinon faut il mieux mettre 2X8 ou 4X4 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

Chez Kingston le kit 4X4 est en 1,5V et le kit 2X8 est en 1,35V


----------



## Jozofa (23 Février 2013)

Arsouille a dit:


> Alors là je ne peux pas te dire
> 
> Sinon faut il mieux mettre 2X8 ou 4X4 ?
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas que cela ait beaucoup d'importance, sauf si tu veux encore monté ou si jamais il y en a une qui lache


----------



## Sly54 (23 Février 2013)

Arsouille a dit:


> Sinon faut il mieux mettre 2X8 ou 4X4 ?


2*8 te laisse deux slots de libre pour le futur, alors qu'avec 4*4 si un jour tu as besoin de plus de RAM, tu seras obligé de supprimer deux barrettes.

Mais le budget entre aussi en ligne de compte, qu'en est-il entre 2*8 et 4*4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Sur le site de crucial.fr tu peux télécharger l'outil scanner. Ca te dira quelle RAM est compatible. Je viens d'en acheter, j'ai été livré en 48H.


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> 2*8 te laisse deux slots de libre pour le futur, alors qu'avec 4*4 si un jour tu as besoin de plus de RAM, tu seras obligé de supprimer deux barrettes.
> 
> Mais le budget entre aussi en ligne de compte, qu'en est-il entre 2*8 et 4*4 ?


Chez Grosbill les 2*4 54,99 donc X 2   109,98
            les 2*8 119,99

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------




wizzzard a dit:


> Sur le site de crucial.fr tu peux télécharger l'outil scanner. Ca te dira quelle RAM est compatible. Je viens d'en acheter, j'ai été livré en 48H.


Ok je vais voir ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------

Désolé de poser tant de questions mais j'ai un ami qui a le meme mac que moi, il a changé sa RAM pour de la nuimpact de chez macway, en la changeant comme il faut il a trouvé son mac plus lent à l'ouverture, plus d'une minute facilement. Il les a changé et toujours le même soucis.

Il est passé de 2*8 à 4*4 et toujours pareil quasiment. 

Je ne voudrais pas qu'il m'arrive la meme chose.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

J'ai lu plusieurs fois que ne pas equilibrer les barettes dans les ports bride l'ordi (il prendra en premier les barettes les plus faibles).
Il me semble que les crucial sont garantie à vie et pas de grande difference de prix avec nuimpack (orthographe à verifier^^)Pour ma part aucun souci avec les crucial 
Par contre Arsouille, soit net pour les poser sinon c'est cata assuréee ^^


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> J'ai lu plusieurs fois que ne pas equilibrer les barettes dans les ports bride l'ordi (il prendra en premier les barettes les plus faibles).
> Il me semble que les crucial sont garantie à vie et pas de grande difference de prix avec nuimpack (orthographe à verifier^^)Pour ma part aucun souci avec les crucial
> Par contre Arsouille, soit net pour les poser sinon c'est cata assuréee ^^


Oui la je en sais pas mais en tout cas les barrettes étaient toutes les même.

Et tu as vu une différence en mettant plus de RAM ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Tu pourras ouvrir plus de logiciels en même temps sans faire ramer le mac. Mais c'est pas vraiment pour la rapidité (ca c'est le rôle du disque dur).
J'ai oublier, l'outil de scanner Crucial va te conseiller automatiquement la RAM la plus grosse possible, mais à moins que tu fasses du gros montage photo video c'est pas la peine. 2X4 c'est suffisant, à rien ne sert de jouer à celui qui a la plus grosse 
Sinon je pense que c'est mieux que les marques et tout le reste soit homogène. Mieu vaut prendre 2X4 pour pouvoir rajouter encore 2X4 de la même marque si besoin se fait sentir. Comme ca, tu pourras revendre tes deux barettes d'origine.


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Tu pourras ouvrir plus de logiciels en même temps sans faire ramer le mac. Mais c'est pas vraiment pour la rapidité (ca c'est le rôle du disque dur).
> J'ai oublier, l'outil de scanner Crucial va te conseiller automatiquement la RAM la plus grosse possible, mais à moins que tu fasses du gros montage photo video c'est pas la peine. 2X4 c'est suffisant.


C'est pour faire de la vidéo et photo.

Actuellement j'ai 8 Go d'origine

J'utilise Magican en laissant Google Chrome, itunes et le finder ouvert j'utilise ma RAM à 32%


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Arsouille a dit:


> C'est pour faire de la vidéo et photo.
> 
> Actuellement j'ai 8 Go d'origine
> 
> J'utilise Magican en laissant Google Chrome, itunes et le finder ouvert j'utilise ma RAM à 32%



OK ba crucial je crois 55 euros (FP comprit) pour 2X4 livré en 48H. Après si tu purges la mémoire avec onyx de temps en temps, tes 8Go d'origine peuvent peut-être suffire ou sa rame ?
Perso je fais pas de montage vidéo donc je sais pas s'il vaut pas mieux mettre un bon petit SSD... avis aux connaisseurs...


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> OK ba crucial je crois 55 euros (FP comprit) pour 2X4 livré en 48H. Après si tu purges la mémoire avec onyx de temps en temps, tes 8Go d'origine peuvent peut-être suffire ou sa rame ?
> Perso je fais pas de montage vidéo donc je sais pas s'il vaut pas mieux mettre un bon petit SSD... avis aux connaisseurs...


Changer de la RAM oui, changer le DD la je ne pense pas. Même si je n'ai pas besoin d'un gros DD vu que je passe pas un NAS.

J'ai trop eu de mal à avoir un Mac si c'est pour le détruire lol.

Oui disons que ça RAM un peu, quand je veux insérer une photo en passant par Iphoto le temps d'avoir toutes les vignettes dans le Finder cela prend plusieurs minutes mais bon j'ai aussi pas mal de photos sur le NAS


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Ok je n'ai pas de NAS donc je ne saurais te dire...


----------



## Arsouille (23 Février 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Ok je n'ai pas de NAS donc je ne saurais te dire...


En tout cas merci des infos et conseils


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Ok je n'ai pas de NAS je ne saurais t'en dire plus...



oups message en double

derien


----------

